
Earth wind map - erwan
https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/850hPa/overlay=total_precipitable_water/orthographic=-101.72,27.73,418/loc=-80.657,44.536
======
lsh
Lovely, but posted previously here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12415488)

